# Selling Aussie shares from the UK?



## RED1 (24 January 2011)

I have some Aussie shares which i would like to sell and am based in the UK. are there any regulations governing foreign sales or can i simply appoint a broker and sell them? If it is as simple as this can anyone recommend an efficient way of doing this? Thanks


----------

